# Snowprofessor.com?



## B-Rad (Feb 18, 2010)

How would you guys rate the vids on snowprofessor? 

I'm curious if the advice they are giving is sound? 

Btw- I've watched snowolfs vids- they were awesome as well


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, the majority of the advice they are giving is spot on.


----------



## B-Rad (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks. That's what I wanted to know. I'm still trying to make sense of it all. 



gjsnowboarder said:


> Yes, the majority of the advice they are giving is spot on.


----------



## Surrendermonkey (Jan 14, 2010)

B-Rad said:


> Thanks. That's what I wanted to know. I'm still trying to make sense of it all.


Personally I find the over-the-top pedagogy slightly nauseating, the riding advice is spot on however.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Looks pretty good to me although I agree some parts are a tad cheesey.


----------



## flex (Mar 11, 2008)

Their advice is really good, especially for rails. One thing I don't agree with them on carving though is they say when going toe side imagine that a grape is under your big toe and the goal is not to smash the grape. I think you gotta put alot of pressure on your toes when carving.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

B-Rad said:


> How would you guys rate the vids on snowprofessor?
> 
> I'm curious if the advice they are giving is sound?


I've only watched through basic turns...

Demos: 10
Equipment Information: 8
Riding Information: 9
Production: 9
Cheesiness: Velveeta


----------



## B-Rad (Feb 18, 2010)

You won't get any guff from me on the chessyness factor.

I just make sure I don't fast forward through any important parts. Lol


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

great videos and i hope to see more on more advanced techniques!


----------



## Regulatori (Jan 14, 2010)

I think the female in the videos is really cute...if that matters (well it made me pay a bit more attention lol).


----------



## vi3telit3 (Dec 27, 2009)

I think most of their tips are spot on as well. They go through a good progression and the format of the site is overall very nicely put together. The videos very geared for beginners, but if someone wants to take time out of their day and make videos to help put snowboarding out there like snowolf, snowprofessor or the many others, we should be grateful. Comparatively, there aren't as many ski tutorial videos.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I used them to teach my girlfriend to ride. She's pretty good now. But if you want to learn freestyle check out snowboardaddiction.com you won't find anything better than that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

I want to teach my gf to ride but I feel like thats too much money to invest only to hear "It's cold lets leave"


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

MauiWowie said:


> I want to teach my gf to ride but I feel like thats too much money to invest only to hear "It's cold lets leave"


Do yourself a favor and put her in a lesson. I admit when I see people in a realtionship teaching the other to ride i laugh inside each and every time.


----------



## B-Rad (Feb 18, 2010)

gjsnowboarder said:


> Do yourself a favor and put her in a lesson. I admit when I see people in a realtionship teaching the other to ride i laugh inside each and every time.


lol, it's funny you mention that. I took my gf skiing a couple of weeks ago. It was exactly three hours after we started before she would even listen to a word I said. Most of what I heard was yelling and me blocking it out. It was her first time out. :laugh:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I cracked up when in one of the video's snowproffesor puts a box of tampoons in the shopping cart :laugh:

-Slyder


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

gjsnowboarder said:


> Do yourself a favor and put her..


to sleep:laugh:


^
^
^
^




MauiWowie said:


> I want to teach my gf to ride but I feel like thats too much money to invest only to hear "It's cold lets leave"


----------



## SnowProRick (Jan 13, 2009)

flex said:


> Their advice is really good, especially for rails. One thing I don't agree with them on carving though is they say when going toe side imagine that a grape is under your big toe and the goal is not to smash the grape. I think you gotta put alot of pressure on your toes when carving.


We actually show someone in a cut away boot CRUSHING a grape. I'm not sure where you got to NOT do that.

Thanks to all above for the kind words. Although I am a little offended that someone said we were only a little cheesy... we are usually going for extra cheesy.

We are working on more intermediate, advanced and park videos, but life is getting in the way a little bit (though if anyone can get me a good job, that would help).

--rick
SnowProfessor.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

slyder said:


> I cracked up when in one of the video's snowproffesor puts a box of tampoons in the shopping cart :laugh:
> 
> -Slyder


yeah, we laughed at that too. had to re-shoot that scene like 6 times to get one version without laughter. plenty more cheese to come in our upcoming videos. we will be doing more intermediate, advanced videos and a few more park episodes (moguls, steeps, slush, trees, 4 common intermediate mistakes, 180s, 360s, fs boardslides and a few more). all are filmed, but SnowProRick hasn't had as much time to edit. it takes time to edit in that many layers of cheese.


----------



## flex (Mar 11, 2008)

SnowProRick said:


> We actually show someone in a cut away boot CRUSHING a grape. I'm not sure where you got to NOT do that.
> 
> Thanks to all above for the kind words. Although I am a little offended that someone said we were only a little cheesy... we are usually going for extra cheesy.
> 
> ...


Yes you said enough to "crush a grape but not so smash it." I guess thats good advice to give a beginner but I feel that as you get more experience you can easily keep your balance while putting alot of pressue on your toes during toeside turns. That extra pressure is really needed when you're making sharp turns or riding in difficult conditions

Glad to hear you will be uploading new videos, can't wait.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Snowprofessor vids are right on. Snowolf's vids and SnowProRick's vids have helped me immensely. The fucking snowball drill arm whipper is fucking HI-larious. And why is she wearing an old school ski suit??? Priceless.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

dharmashred said:


> Snowprofessor vids are right on. Snowolf's vids and SnowProRick's vids have helped me immensely. The fucking snowball drill arm whipper is fucking HI-larious. And why is she wearing an old school ski suit??? Priceless.


The real question is why is RICK wearing the speed suit. hee hee.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Great vids that explain why the tips work and their sense of humor is pretty fun!

Keep em coming!

Cheers

nigel


----------



## B-Rad (Feb 18, 2010)

SnowProRick said:


> We actually show someone in a cut away boot CRUSHING a grape. I'm not sure where you got to NOT do that.
> 
> Thanks to all above for the kind words. Although I am a little offended that someone said we were only a little cheesy... we are usually going for extra cheesy.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about the cheese your instructions are fabulous.


----------



## SnowMoose (Mar 13, 2013)

This is an old thread to bump, I know but add my two thumbs up for these videos.

Rick and his (long suffering) sister do a great job helping noobs like me improve our boarding quickly.

I took some lessons last year and not once were my feet, my precious feet (to quote rick) mentioned.

Watching these videos (and Snowolfs's) have made a big difference.

Great job guys and thanks.


----------



## FireStarter451 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Snowprofessor.com?Snowprofessor.com?*

Definitely thumbs up for these videos. They helped me learn the concepts after my first clueless day on the hill with no instruction.


----------



## Hayabusa (Mar 11, 2013)

These videos are basically how I learned to snowboard too!

Managed to start linking turns at the end of my first day


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Very sound videos, I agree and a good way to get the basics visualized.

But as a beginner, please don't use web videos as your only source of learning. Lessons are definitely the way to go, mostly because you can't look at yourself while riding. Your personal posture, balance and so on are something that should be looked at by an instructor. When you link your first turns it usually doesn't look as cool as it feels .

I have a friend who used web vids to start off. When I went riding with him for the first time he felt very good about it. I showed him the GoPro footage afterwards and he almost choked because he never realized his upper body was at an almost 90 degree angle while riding. He's not very athletic but that's how he kept his balance and even worse, he got used to it. I really had to kick his ass in order to get his upper body straight for a whole run...


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

I think the videos are ok. I am not really a fan of the later videos that deal with the park riding though. I find snowboard addiction far superior. With that said, SA doesn't have great beginner riding videos 

So it just depends where you are in your riding and what you want to work on.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Basti said:


> Very sound videos, I agree and a good way to get the basics visualized.
> 
> But as a beginner, please don't use web videos as your only source of learning. Lessons are definitely the way to go, mostly because you can't look at yourself while riding. Your personal posture, balance and so on are something that should be looked at by an instructor. When you link your first turns it usually doesn't look as cool as it feels .
> 
> I have a friend who used web vids to start off. When I went riding with him for the first time he felt very good about it. I showed him the GoPro footage afterwards and he almost choked because he never realized his upper body was at an almost 90 degree angle while riding. He's not very athletic but that's how he kept his balance and even worse, he got used to it. I really had to kick his ass in order to get his upper body straight for a whole run...


I think a better answer would be to say don't rely on one source when learning. The videos can help people progress. So can lessons.

My first season I learned solely from youtube and having my gf record me from time to time. In my second season I got my CASI level 1 .. they can be quite aggressive with form. So, I would say videos worked well for me.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

I am a fan of the step by step approach with graphics added.
Buttered pretzel is a classic good example to understand for those that are 'thinkers' over 'doers'


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

B-Rad said:


> You won't get any guff from me on the chessyness factor.
> 
> I just make sure I don't fast forward through any important parts. Lol


+1 on the use of "guff" combined with the avi :laugh:


----------

